
Russian Cybercrime Boss Burkov Pleads Guilty - hsnewman
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2020/01/russian-cybercrime-boss-burkov-pleads-guilty/
======
anticodon
> the Russians then imprisoned a young Israeli woman on trumped-up drug
> charges in a bid to trade prisoners.

Amazing, how western media do not miss a single chance to slur Russia and
Russians.

What's so improbable about Israeli woman actually having drugs in her luggage?
India is notoriously famous for available and cheap drugs and for many years
drug trade in touristic places in India was run by Israelis. It's a common
knowledge among locals and long stayers.

There's no evidence that drugs were planted. And of course every sensible drug
trader will deny the fact and say that "it was planted by the police". That
allows her to whitewash her image on return to Israel: "I'm innocent, those
evil Russians set me up".

So it's a dirty trick intended to create an impression for the reader: "Not
only those evil Russians commit crimes all over the world, but they also plant
fake evidence to condemn innocent people".

What's so important about this guy? He's a carder, so probably he's of very
little importance for any intelligence work. Authorities resist extraditing
for the same reason as USA doesn't want to extradite its own citizen, even if
they indeed committed a crime. It's what every government does.

~~~
avmich
> There's no evidence that drugs were planted.

Only reputation of Russian police.

Which makes the rest kinda missing the point.

~~~
anticodon
Reputation of Russian police in Russia is quite high. Coincidentally, crime
rates in Russia are less than in some of "more developed" countries.
Especially considering that even theft of $1 in Russia is considered a crime
and investigated by police, whereas in many developed countries police doesn't
even attempt to investigate thefts for sums less than $100-$300 or theft of an
insured property (bike, car), and that greatly distorts crime rate statistics
making comparison difficult if even possible.

Also, it doesn't really matter in this case. There's no reason for them to
plant drugs on this woman and they would not do that.

On planes from India people are regularly caught with drugs. This is because
India (among many other reasons) popular as a place where you can easily and
cheaply buy any kind of drug, especially marijuana and hashish. It happened
many times before this young woman and will happen after. I wouldn't be
surprised if luggage on every plane departing India is thoroughly checked,
you'll find some amount of drugs on any plane. There's no need to plant
anything.

